# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Some EMAIL TIPS..

## AnWaR

*Here's How To Undo A Sent Email In Gmail* You clicked send. Oh crap.
 When you send a no-take-backs email  maybe an admission to a secret  crush, or accidental reply-all  there's an instant pang of regret. It  feels like there's no going back.
 Meet Gmail's Undo Send feature, a lifesaving little hack buried in  the Gmail Labs settings. It gives you a 30-second window to "undo"  sending an outgoing email.
 You just have to enable it first.
  Here's how it works:

http://in.finance.yahoo.com/news/her...072137144.html

----------


## vivek achayan

> *Here's How To Undo A Sent Email In Gmail* You clicked send. Oh crap.
>  When you send a no-take-backs email — maybe an admission to a secret  crush, or accidental reply-all — there's an instant pang of regret. It  feels like there's no going back.
>  Meet Gmail's Undo Send feature, a lifesaving little hack buried in  the Gmail Labs settings. It gives you a 30-second window to "undo"  sending an outgoing email.
>  You just have to enable it first.
>   Here's how it works:
> 
> http://in.finance.yahoo.com/news/her...072137144.html


thanks for sharing  :Yes3:

----------

